# NI: Action Strings 2



## AdamKmusic (May 11, 2021)

Just noticed this in my YouTube subscriptions, bit of a stealth reveal!


----------



## Getsumen (May 11, 2021)

Huh it's unlisted. Maybe an early release on accident then?

Edit: store link and everything is up. Not sure why it's marked as unlisted actually


----------



## reutunes (May 11, 2021)

Getsumen said:


> Huh it's unlisted. Maybe an early release on accident then?
> 
> Edit: store link and everything is up. Not sure why it's marked as unlisted actually


NI often have videos unlisted on initial upload until later on in the day when they go live, and the promo emails go out.


----------



## dzilizzi (May 11, 2021)

Drag and drop!


----------



## Bluemount Score (May 11, 2021)

Never _actually_ used the first one but am still excited for this somehow. Looks way more flexible


----------



## ScoreFace (May 11, 2021)

Wow, this looks really flexible. I love how you can build your own stuff using the live elements! It feels like a mix between Action Strings and Orchestral String Runs, only with a much better sound!


----------



## Kabraxis (May 11, 2021)

Link for the lazy: 








ACTION STRINGS 2


ACTION STRINGS 2 delivers the blockbuster sound of a full string orchestra, blending realism with creative control for cinematic soundtracks.




www.native-instruments.com


----------



## filipjonathan (May 11, 2021)

Bluemount Score said:


> Never _actually_ used the first one but am still exited for this somehow. Looks way more flexible


Literally the same


----------



## AndyP (May 11, 2021)

Crazy!


----------



## filipjonathan (May 11, 2021)

Damn....now I really want this 😅


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (May 11, 2021)

Looks to be really flexible, more so than the first action strings.


----------



## bosone (May 11, 2021)

exciting! too bad I just got komplete 13 so i cannot upgrade! :D


----------



## ptram (May 11, 2021)

Really beautiful. A worth upgrade to the original one (and a totally new concept).

Again, I have to compare it with Sonokinetic's libraries. Are they comparable in scope? Would you find similar patterns in SK, and use them in a similar way?

Paolo


----------



## ptram (May 11, 2021)

bosone said:


> exciting! too bad I just got komplete 13 so i cannot upgrade! :D


I have KUC13, and I can purchase the upgrade to Action Strings 2 in their web site.

Paolo


----------



## filipjonathan (May 11, 2021)

ptram said:


> I have KUC13, and I can purchase the upgrade to Action Strings 2 in their web site.
> 
> Paolo


I think he means he can't spend more money having just bought K13


----------



## filipjonathan (May 11, 2021)

To be honest, I was expecting the update price to be a bit lower.


----------



## Rich4747 (May 11, 2021)

looks like a super way to expand the orchestra complete 2. designed by the sonuscore crew good


----------



## Wabashprof (May 11, 2021)

Rich4747 said:


> looks like a super way to expand the orchestra complete 2. Was it designed by the sonuscore crew looks similar. I hope so


Yes, it's a Sonuscore product. Also available on their website.


----------



## Evans (May 11, 2021)

Kabraxis said:


> Link for the lazy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm super lazy. Can you click the link for me? And buy it in my name?


----------



## gzapper (May 11, 2021)

The update price is pretty reasonable. Looks pretty useful.


----------



## X-Bassist (May 11, 2021)

Kabraxis said:


> Link for the lazy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least on NI the upgrade is $199, instead of 199 euro like on the Sonuscore site. 😄 Now do I wait for the summer half price upgrade sale?

And links are not for the lazy, but the efficient. I figure if I post one good link it saves 1000’s of google searches over time which clears that bandwidth for important issues, like what hardware to upgrade next. 😄

But seriously, everyone should leave links, still urks me to see a long thread filled with shorthand and no links. To me it’s just polite if you were just on the page. Time is in short supply.


----------



## Evans (May 11, 2021)

Oh, goodness. The phrase editing looks _amazing_. Imagine a mash-up between this engine and the one in Modern Scoring Strings...


----------



## GtrString (May 11, 2021)

I liked the first one, and this adds some useful features. But I’ve found that I spend a lot of time tweaking the tone of Action Strings, never quite come to grips with it. I also tend to come up with my own rhythms, after listening to it, so it’s more like an inspirational library for me. So I’m on the fence here..


----------



## X-Bassist (May 11, 2021)

GtrString said:


> I liked the first one, and this adds some useful features. But I’ve found that I spend a lot of time tweaking the tone of Action Strings, never quite come to grips with it. I also tend to come up with my own rhythms, after listening to it, so it’s more like an inspirational library for me. So I’m on the fence here..


Between multiple mics and more articulations on top of more phrases, I think this will be more useful and more mix possibilities. But I do wish the hall mics had more hall (and I never say that). Sounds like it was recorded in a large studio, not a hall or stage, so good reverb will be needed, but it usually is. Better than the reverse, where I can hear Air Studios even in the close mics. 😄


----------



## Evans (May 11, 2021)

It does feel like the low end is a bit weak across all mics.


----------



## Niv Schrieber (May 11, 2021)

Honestly ,never liked these kind of libraries, however I can see how it can be useful for some people.


----------



## Evans (May 11, 2021)

Niv Schrieber said:


> Honestly ,never liked these kind of libraries, however I can see how it can be useful for some people.


I can see it being unattractive for the "Basic Rhythms," but it's going to be really difficult getting these out of many other libraries:


----------



## jbuhler (May 11, 2021)

Lot of good things in this, but lots of peculiar decisions too (e.g., half step but no whole step trills). Unless I missed something, it also seems like just one dynamic layer to me.


----------



## ptram (May 11, 2021)

filipjonathan said:


> I think he means he can't spend more money having just bought K13


Oh! I've the same technical problem!

Paolo


----------



## filipjonathan (May 11, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Lot of good things in this, but lots of peculiar decisions too (e.g., half step but no whole step trills). Unless I missed something, it also seems like just one dynamic layer to me.


They said in the video that multiple dynamic layers were recorded.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (May 11, 2021)

Evans said:


> It does feel like the low end is a bit weak across all mics.


there are internal mixing-presets and EQs


----------



## Robert_G (May 11, 2021)

The upgrade price for us Ultimate owners is a bit too much....


----------



## jbuhler (May 11, 2021)

filipjonathan said:


> They said in the video that multiple dynamic layers were recorded.


I didn't hear dynamic layers in the few places I saw them moving the modwheel. But it would be great if that's the case. Or maybe they did dynamic layers on the shorts and not on the longs.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (May 11, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> Drag and drop!


YES - finally


----------



## Sunny Schramm (May 11, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> The upgrade price for us Ultimate owners is a bit too much....


149$ on 50% sale in late 2021 or at the beginnung of 2022 latest


----------



## robgb (May 11, 2021)

Looks like you can actually have some control over melody, etc. And that's a good thing.


----------



## chrisav (May 11, 2021)

Oh hey, another reason for me to skip upgrading to KU13 this summer and wait for 14 instead 😁


----------



## filipjonathan (May 11, 2021)

chrisav said:


> Oh hey, another reason for me to skip upgrading to KU13 this summer and wait for 14 instead 😁


Or upgrade now and then update to KU14 as well


----------



## dblock (May 11, 2021)

*Already downloading. Only used the first version a couple of times because it was too clunky and not enough ways to make it your own. This is a whole new ball of wax. I know I will use this one.*


----------



## filipjonathan (May 11, 2021)

dblock said:


> *Already downloading. Only used the first version a couple of times because it was too clunky and not enough ways to make it your own. This is a whole new ball of wax. I know I will use this one.*


Let us know your first impressions once you noodle around with it a bit


----------



## muziksculp (May 11, 2021)

Niv Schrieber said:


> Honestly ,never liked these kind of libraries, however I can see how it can be useful for some people.


Same here, I never felt good using a library that plays phrases for me. i.e. I have Action Strings, how many times have I used it ? Zero. Do I think I will use Action Strings 2 because they have more content, and better features ? No. 

But it still looks like a fun library to have.


----------



## dblock (May 11, 2021)

ScoreFace said:


> Wow, this looks really flexible. I love how you can build your own stuff using the live elements! It feels like a mix between Action Strings and Orchestral String Runs, only with a much better sound!


----------



## dblock (May 11, 2021)

Downloading now. The original Action Strings time just hadn't come yet but everything about this new version will be great for making tv cues.


----------



## AndyP (May 11, 2021)

I find the sound a bit hard to get used to, with the mics and eq it can probably be made "smoother".

In addition, I find problematic that the sequences quickly sound static, similar to the orchestrator from OPUS, although I find this less static due to the HO sounds. Probably because of the slight variations in the samples and the samplestart. Action Strings 2 seems to me to be very designed for a very precise timing which is faster static with these quite "thin - precise" sounds.

But, there are also a few use cases that I see which I do not get so easily with other libraries.
For example the fast legato lines with polyphonic legato (which seems to work here).

If I use the midi export and use a combination of single notes, legato, runs and thrills I have to manually adjust the articulation changes. Otherwise it sounds unnatural. I noticed this in the walkthrough with the flutes that were played once with legato and staccato. The question is how well this works after midi export with other libraries and how much you have to readjust.

I need to hear more user examples, especially when the sounds were replaced by other libraries. Otherwise, I find the idea and concept interesting. The midi export opens up some interesting possibilities.


----------



## Crowe (May 11, 2021)

Nice, looking forward to playing with this next summer.


----------



## river angler (May 11, 2021)

Not something I would use as I prefer to write my own runs with a far greater selection of base instruments ranging from ppp to fff wether its for hybrid orchestra/film or straight classical.

Good that is has the choice of mic positions with dry enough close mic recordings to add ones own ambience/reverb.

Sounds like a useful library for those looking to compile bold runs and rhythmic phrases quickly.

Can see it appealing to the media composer for commercial video game/action film and dance/electronica heads but perhaps less so for serious classical orchestration if only because of its generally "bold" timbre.


----------



## dblock (May 11, 2021)

Just for fun I exported a midi phrase from AS2 which generated a second midi track which I used to layer Areia Strings, Spitfire studio strings and flute. Layered perfectly and created a pretty fat sound. I'm going to have some serious fun with this.


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (May 11, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Same here, I never felt good using a library that plays phrases for me. i.e. I have Action Strings, how many times have I used it ? Zero. Do I think I will use Action Strings 2 because they have more content, and better features ? No.
> 
> But it still looks like a fun library to have.


I also never understood the appeal of these kinds of libraries until watching Alex Ball’s video (below). His compositions are pretty amazing and he makes a good case for why it’s good to have some of these kinds of phrase libraries for articulations that can’t really be done realistically with normal orchestral libraries. His video is a great watch, no matter what.

I won’t be picking this up on its own, but I look forward to trying it out once it gets added to Komplete (maybe next summer?).


----------



## X-Bassist (May 11, 2021)

dblock said:


> *Already downloading. Only used the first version a couple of times because it was too clunky and not enough ways to make it your own. This is a whole new ball of wax. I know I will use this one.*


I feel the same, but this statement seems to sound in my head everytime I buy a library! 😄


----------



## dblock (May 11, 2021)

X-Bassist said:


> I feel the same, but this statement seems to sound in my head everytime I buy a library! 😄


Oh yeah and the, "...but THIS time I really mean it" applies.


----------



## dzilizzi (May 11, 2021)

I'm going to go with the "I will wait until Komplete 14 upgrade goes on sale" because I think I just bought HOOPUS and isn't it supposed to do this already?


----------



## gzapper (May 11, 2021)

I assume this won't be included in the present K13 update, that you just get version 1. 
Trying to ask NI sales anything is becoming really, really hard.


----------



## proxima (May 11, 2021)

gzapper said:


> I assume this won't be included in the present K13 update, that you just get version 1.
> Trying to ask NI sales anything is becoming really, really hard.


Nope, it will wait until K14U. This is the year in which K13 will get a half-off upgrade sale, but they definitely want to give some time for early adopters to pay the $199 price if they really want Action Strings 2 upgrade.


----------



## dblock (May 11, 2021)

Combined with The Orchestra 2 and your main libraries there's just no limits to what you can do.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 11, 2021)

Loved Action Strings 1, still use it a lot....will definitely pick this up.

The MIDI drag and drop is what I wish Opus Orchestrator had.


----------



## emilio_n (May 11, 2021)

Wow, looks like a very improved version!
With no intro price, I will wait to update it later. Komplete Update sales are around the corner.


----------



## dblock (May 11, 2021)

Fantastic! Not drownimg in reverb and plays well with others!


----------



## Dollismine (May 12, 2021)

Deleted Action Strings and just "WOW !!!" for those who are not confident with Strings techniques...just because I'm a pianist/keyboarder, no violonist, no flutist, etc etc....

And drag and drop...oh my god, thanks for that (how it was possible to "forget" it before ????)

Anyway, a great tool in combination with other tools !

As always, it's not the tool the guilty, it's just how you manage it.


----------



## bosone (May 12, 2021)

... now they just have to make the same for brass, woodwinds and percussion!


----------



## Marco_D (May 12, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Same here, I never felt good using a library that plays phrases for me. i.e. I have Action Strings, how many times have I used it ? Zero. Do I think I will use Action Strings 2 because they have more content, and better features ? No.
> 
> But it still looks like a fun library to have.


The way I see it is that as long as these phrases are simply things like runs, figures, arpeggios, basic repeating note rhythms etc. one shouldn't feel bad for using them. These are not distinctive, recognizable musical ideas that somebody else wrote and you're reusing. They're just common building blocks, like larger pieces of legos. Nobody 'owns' them, nobody single-handedly invented the run or the arpeggio. You could in theory program your own with traditional single-note sample libraries, but they rarely sound as good as the actual performed phrase.


----------



## d4vec4rter (May 12, 2021)

I purchased Action Strings I and hardly used it. It just wasn't flexible enough. Action Strings II seems to be a different kettle of fish. Far more flexible and usable, especially with the MIDI drag n drop. However, I think I'll wait for a 50% sale before a purchase consideration. They need to do the same with Emotive Strings. I'd be a little more interested in that one.


----------



## X-Bassist (May 12, 2021)

Dollismine said:


> Deleted Action Strings and just "WOW !!!" for those who are not confident with Strings techniques...just because I'm a pianist/keyboarder, no violonist, no flutist, etc etc....


Wow, and all I have to do is delete Action strings 1? Awesome!

But seriously, I’m wondering how fast this can run and how many dynamics it has. The single dynamics of the first one really limited it.

Did anyone notice this on the NI site:

“ACTION STRINGS 2 needs a fast CPU to run and requires an Intel i7 processor or higher.”

Will it crap out when you speed up a complex line? All the walthroughs so far only show slow- med passages..... but this is for action. Can someone who owns it try this?


----------



## Dollismine (May 12, 2021)

Dynamics is (for me) a wrong problem. Drag & drop the midi, work with other libraries.
And when I said "deleted AS", it just because I need place on my SSD's and I know that AS1 is too limited for my own forkflow & needs.

Thas'all folks !


----------



## filipjonathan (May 12, 2021)

So....you guys that got this, how do you like it?


----------



## ControlCentral (May 12, 2021)

I bought AS #1 a la carte-- looks like no upgrade path for me! =/


----------



## Wabashprof (May 12, 2021)

ControlCentral said:


> I bought AS #1 a la carte-- looks like no upgrade path for me! =/


Actually ... https://sonuscore.com/shop/action-strings-2/#update-options


----------



## X-Bassist (May 12, 2021)

ControlCentral said:


> I bought AS #1 a la carte-- looks like no upgrade path for me! =/


Also when you log into Native instruments website it should show you the upgrade price on the AS2 page automatically since you would have to register it with Native Access to use it. If it comes up in Kontakt Player, you can get the upgrade through NI for $199.

And if you wait for the half price upgrade sale (summer?) it would be $99.😊


----------



## muziksculp (May 12, 2021)

Marco_D said:


> The way I see it is that as long as these phrases are simply things like runs, figures, arpeggios, basic repeating note rhythms etc. one shouldn't feel bad for using them. These are not distinctive, recognizable musical ideas that somebody else wrote and you're reusing. They're just common building blocks, like larger pieces of legos. Nobody 'owns' them, nobody single-handedly invented the run or the arpeggio. You could in theory program your own with traditional single-note sample libraries, but they rarely sound as good as the actual performed phrase.


Hi @Marco_D ,

I respect, and understand your point of view here, and agree with you. It's just I like performing strings in real time, to have my personal touch infused in the performance, I find pre-baked phrases too mechanical, and a bit robotic, there is not way around that with phrase based libraries.

Having said that, I'm a String library addict  , and given the improvements this library offers over the first version, I might end up getting it, because it seem like it could be a fun library to have, and experiment with getting interesting ideas (fast), also jamming with it, must be lots of fun. I always keep an open mind, and who knows I might love using it, although I never use Action Strings 1.

I would like to hear more feedback, and maybe demos, opinions of those who purchased Action Strings 2.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## dblock (May 12, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Marco_D ,
> 
> I respect, and understand your point of view here, and agree with you. It's just I like performing strings in real time, to have my personal touch infused in the performance, I find pre-baked phrases too mechanical, and a bit robotic, there is not way around that with phrase based libraries.
> 
> ...


I bought the first Action Strings but it lacked enough features I thought it needed like midi drag and drop so I'd be confident I could write with it without sounding like everybody else. It just wasn't capable to my satisfaction. With the new features and possibilities in this new version, especially with the midi drag and drop, I feel like I can compose cues without feeling like I really didn't compose the cues.
I've already tried using and laying it with Areia Strings and Spitfire type libraries and it works very well so I don't just get that Action Strings static sound.Works well with The Orchestra Complete though I'm not really a fan of that sound. It's the midi drag and drop that takes Action strings out of it's hands and puts it into mine. I try not to overthink it since doing tv cues are my focus and for that, it's fine and it's quick. Game changer for me.


----------



## marco berco (May 12, 2021)

dblock said:


> Downloading now. The original Action Strings time just hadn't come yet but everything about this new version will be great for making tv cues.


Sure it sounds great on the demos and certainly are, but the issues with the pre-recorded phrases is that everybody will use quite the same patterns, even if you are able to manage them by adjusting, tweaking and modifying them. In a way, why not as it could be a great time saver for one working with tight deadlines so as tight budget, not to jump as a class A composer in hollywood...


----------



## filipjonathan (May 12, 2021)

dblock said:


> Game changer for me.


Funny how developers that don't shout 'game changing' every time, are the ones creating actual game changers.


----------



## milford59 (May 12, 2021)

I have bought Action Strings 2 yesterday, and have been using it a little today..... what needs to be said are that these are not just pre-recorded “phrases”.....I would describe them as pre-recorded “rhythms”, because although there is obviously a note choice in the phrases that are supplied , there is the flexibility to use the “rhythm” blocks and mix them up and change the note choices.....and then save the result.

So I am struggling to understand why people get a bit “snobbish” about these marvellous tools. You can either be an afficianado of classical music and have a huge library of ostinatos and patterns in the back of your mind and then kid yourself that you have come up with something brand new and original, when you write your piece.... or you can be like us mere mortals and take influence and inspiration from the pre-recorded “phrases”, and in this case “rhythms” to produce your music.

There are only 12 notes in the scale..... it‘s all been done before...


----------



## BezO (May 12, 2021)

The midi drag & drop and additional tweakability make this appealing. But I'll likely wait for a sale. $200 upgrade price seems high.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 12, 2021)

milford59 said:


> So I am struggling to understand why people get a bit “snobbish” about these marvellous tools.


Me too. I have used Action/Emotive Strings for years, they a merely a rhythmic element to enhance a composition. Many patches have a melodic structure, but also at least four variations, and can be creatively adjusted to a certain degree. The playable arpeggios are brilliant, as are the abundance of ostinatos. I'm really looking forward to AS 2.


----------



## dblock (May 12, 2021)

marco berco said:


> Sure it sounds great on the demos and certainly are, but the issues with the pre-recorded phrases is that everybody will use quite the same patterns, even if you are able to manage them by adjusting, tweaking and modifying them. In a way, why not as it could be a great time saver for one working with tight deadlines so as tight budget, not to jump as a class A composer in hollywood...


But the whole point of the much requested drag and drop midi is so you don't have to sound like everybody else and if you are able to manage them by adjusting, tweaking and modifying them then they're not the same patterns anymore because you'll have made it your own. You incorporate it into your music to whatever degree you're comfortable with. It's not supposed to be a substitute for creativity but a tool to be creative with. I try not to overthink it and just go with what works. It's not for everybody for sure but I think it'll work for me because I have personal bounderies as to where creativity ends and laziness begins and I try not to cross that line. That goes for any composing tool.


----------



## dpasdernick (May 12, 2021)

200 buckaroos for the update. 2/3 of the list price? Hmmm... I never use the original. I think I'll wait until it's included in K14. I'm such a cheap bugger...


----------



## reutunes (May 12, 2021)

dpasdernick said:


> 200 buckaroos for the update. 2/3 of the list price? Hmmm... I never use the original. I think I'll wait until it's included in K14. I'm such a cheap bugger...


It's not really an update though, as the concept, engine and all samples are brand new. I'm surprised there's a discount at all.


----------



## Rich4747 (May 12, 2021)

filipjonathan said:


> Funny how developers that don't shout 'game changing' every time, are the ones creating actual game changers.


so true


----------



## Geoff Grace (May 12, 2021)

reutunes said:


> It's not really an update though, as the concept, engine and all samples are brand new. I'm surprised there's a discount at all.


Perhaps there would have been less confusion if Native Instruments offered a "loyalty price" for the all new sample library rather than an "upgrade price."

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Toecutter (May 12, 2021)

Does AS2 make AS1 redundant? Anyone that owns both can comment if the content of AS1 is covered by AS2?


----------



## river angler (May 12, 2021)

reutunes said:


> It's not really an update though, as the concept, engine and all samples are brand new. I'm surprised there's a discount at all.


Well as this is a new product then in its own right a lot of potential adopters of this library are probably disappointed there's no general intro price!

Orchestral Tools just launched their already much revered Tallinn choir/strings/organ library over a week ago, all be it a different kind of orchestral library, however they are still offering a reduced price from full retail even after the initial intro price! Samplelogic have done the same with Drum Fury 2.

NI normally offer intro prices for "new" products but I guess because this one's actually a parallel promotion of what is in fact a Sonuscore library that's why there's no discount.


----------



## ControlCentral (May 12, 2021)

X-Bassist said:


> Also when you log into Native instruments website it should show you the upgrade price on the AS2 page automatically since you would have to register it with Native Access to use it. If it comes up in Kontakt Player, you can get the upgrade through NI for $199.
> 
> And if you wait for the half price upgrade sale (summer?) it would be $99.😊


Thanks, folx. When I logged in this morning it seemed for some reason like full price only and it kept sending me to Komplete. I clicked on "buy now" after your posts tonight and it is indeed $199. It took me a while to get my head around the work flow of the original and I thought it a failed purchase until I did so. The key for anyone new to these was putting the rhythms you wanted into the user area and switching between those as opposed to just using their premade "Epic #3" preset and key-changing through those. I was able to Frankenstein some decent runs out of it and actually made one of my favorite quarter note moments by putting 16th notes to one of the patches and it came out as a giant I-IV glissando that was pretty cool. For me though, it was cumbersome to figure out the right patterns to put to the keyswitches in the way I wanted. I certainly couldn't keep the rhythms in my head so it felt like making string lines via an Excel spreadsheet. Anyway, I'd consider it for $99.


----------



## muziksculp (May 12, 2021)

ControlCentral said:


> I certainly couldn't keep the rhythms in my head so it felt like making string lines via an Excel spreadsheet.


----------



## dblock (May 12, 2021)

filipjonathan said:


> Funny how developers that don't shout 'game changing' every time, are the ones creating actual game changers.


Good point or "The last one you'll ever need"


----------



## emasters (May 12, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> Does AS2 make AS1 redundant? Anyone that owns both can comment if the content of AS1 is covered by AS2?


Don't know first-hand from listening. NI's FAQ for AS2 says...

"ACTION STRINGS 2 consists of all-new samples recorded specifically for this library. However, the majority of phrases from ACTION STRINGS 1 have been recreated and reimagined using the live modules in ACTION STRINGS 2."

Not sure in practice how close "recreated and reimagined" gets? Would also be curious if someone has done diligence on this first-hand.


----------



## Toecutter (May 12, 2021)

emasters said:


> Don't know first-hand from listening. NI's FAQ for AS2 says...
> 
> "ACTION STRINGS 2 consists of all-new samples recorded specifically for this library. However, the majority of phrases from ACTION STRINGS 1 have been recreated and reimagined using the live modules in ACTION STRINGS 2."
> 
> Not sure in practice how close "recreated and reimagined" gets? Would also be curious if someone has done diligence on this first-hand.


Thanks for that, I totally missed the FAQ!


----------



## dblock (May 12, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> Does AS2 make AS1 redundant? Anyone that owns both can comment if the content of AS1 is covered by AS2?


Totally new. No redundancy.


----------



## damcry (May 13, 2021)

d4vec4rter said:


> They need to do the same with Emotive Strings. I'd be a little more interested in that one.


Yes please


----------



## emilio_n (May 13, 2021)

How does Action Strings 2 compare to Spitfire Symphonic Motions? Are the two libraries for similar uses? It seems that Action Strings 2 is much more versatile,


----------



## dblock (May 13, 2021)

marco berco said:


> Sure it sounds great on the demos and certainly are, but the issues with the pre-recorded phrases is that everybody will use quite the same patterns, even if you are able to manage them by adjusting, tweaking and modifying them. In a way, why not as it could be a great time saver for one working with tight deadlines so as tight budget, not to jump as a class A composer in hollywood...


"...Everyone will use the same patterns..."... but only if used quite the same way I would add. You don't surrender your creativity to it. You don't let a tool like this dictate the terms of your composition unless you let it. You have to be creative with it. Many guitar players have used some of the same basic guitar riffs for 50+ years but they do it in a way that compliments their own style. You still have to use it creatively.


----------



## Henning (May 13, 2021)

I did the demo 'The Lows'. I really loved the low strings from the start. Pure RocknRoll. The riffs in the demo are made from all these tiny little string licks like falls, trills etc that you can use to construct your own two bar phrases. You can shift these little builing blocks each 12 semitones up and down. It's really fun to do. If you do your own phrases this way you can really make it your own.


----------



## muziksculp (May 13, 2021)

Some more videos showing it being used creatively would be helpful to better evaluate it, but no such video exists at this time, the walkthrough video was not very helpful. I look forward to watch more user, and reviewer videos showing it in more detail.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (May 13, 2021)

emilio_n said:


> How does Action Strings 2 compare to Spitfire Symphonic Motions? Are the two libraries for similar uses? It seems that Action Strings 2 is much more versatile,


I only have SM but it seems they are two different concepts. SM’s focus is the most realistic sounding rebowed ostinato patterns at various time signatures and tempos and playing styles (and relies on much better time stretching algos than what is in Kontakt). It doesn’t have figures like runs, etc. You can play melodic lines with it on top of the ostinatos though.


----------



## iMovieShout (May 13, 2021)

Does anyone know how to download it?
I purchased it from SonusCore today and received the invoice via email, but it doesn’t include the serial number or download instructions.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 13, 2021)

jpb007.uk said:


> Does anyone know how to download it?
> I purchased it from SonusCore today and received the invoice via email, but it doesn’t include the serial number or download instructions.


Did you check your NI account?


----------



## dblock (May 13, 2021)

Henning said:


> I did the demo 'The Lows'. I really loved the low strings from the start. Pure RocknRoll. The riffs in the demo are made from all these tiny little string licks like falls, trills etc that you can use to construct your own two bar phrases. You can shift these little builing blocks each 12 semitones up and down. It's really fun to do. If you do your own phrases this way you can really make it your own.


That's what I'm talking about. I think many people are just taking this at face value when there's a mountain of possibilities behind this software. I bought it yesterday and I'm just starting to play with it. The possibilities are near endless.You probably shouldn't expect to compose songs with it straight out the box with no creative input and then blame the software for not producing original material.


----------



## iMovieShout (May 13, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Did you check your NI account?


Thanks but its not there. Apparently they are supposed to include the serial number with the invoice. This is then used in Native Access to activate Action Strings 2 and to diwnload the library. 
I emailed @SONUSCORE hours ago but I’ve not received a reply. Unusual as they normally reply within minutes!!


----------



## iMovieShout (May 13, 2021)

dblock said:


> That's what I'm talking about. I think many people are just taking this at face value when there's a mountain of possibilities behind this software. I bought it yesterday and I'm just starting to play with it.


Can you tell me how you received your serial number? Did it come by email? And how long did you have to wait after buying it?


----------



## Marsen (May 13, 2021)

jpb007.uk said:


> Thanks but its not there. Apparently they are supposed to include the serial number with the invoice. This is then used in Native Access to activate Action Strings 2 and to diwnload the library.
> I emailed @SONUSCORE hours ago but I’ve not received a reply. Unusual as they normally reply within minutes!!


Today is bank holiday in Germany, so I guess that´s why.


----------



## reutunes (May 13, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> the walkthrough video was not very helpful.


Well, thanks for that!

😭 😭 😭


----------



## muziksculp (May 13, 2021)

reutunes said:


> Well, thanks for that!
> 
> 😭 😭 😭


Oh.. very sorry if that came across in the wrong way, I surely meant it was still helpful, but could have been  *very/more *helpful if it was a bit more detailed, and showed it in use more. Maybe a second walkthrough with more detailed explanations would make it very helpful. 

Thanks.


----------



## dblock (May 13, 2021)

jpb007.uk said:


> Can you tell me how you received your serial number? Did it come by email? And how long did you have to wait after buying it?


I bought it through Native Instruments, received an email that said there will NOT be a serial number sent to me but instead, it will be automatically registered in my account. All I had to do was open Native Access and download it.


----------



## Brasart (May 14, 2021)

emilio_n said:


> How does Action Strings 2 compare to Spitfire Symphonic Motions? Are the two libraries for similar uses? It seems that Action Strings 2 is much more versatile,


Symphonic Motions focuses more on the basics, but by going a bit deeper on them (lots of articulations, straights and triplets, multiple ways of playing).
It's very very useful for that; making those basics repetitions sound good, and also can work well at all tempos and dynamic tempo maps, something Action Strings 1 wasn't good at all, and I don't recall hearing about that in AS2's walkthrough.

Symphonic Motions also sounds way way better to my ears, really didn't enjoy Action Strings 2's tone during the walkthrough, but haven't tried it myself — though I was thinking that Symphonic Motions and Action Strings 2 might complement each other very well


----------



## zimm83 (May 14, 2021)

jpb007.uk said:


> Does anyone know how to download it?
> I purchased it from SonusCore today and received the invoice via email, but it doesn’t include the serial number or download instructions.


I think you Just have to connect to native access.....maybe it is in the Not installed folder.....Just try...


----------



## iMovieShout (May 14, 2021)

zimm83 said:


> I think you Just have to connect to native access.....maybe it is in the Not installed folder.....Just try...


Thanks zimm83. Alas its not in Native Access, either 'Not Installed' or 'Installed' folders, and its not in the registered or order sections in the N.I. account pages. 

Still no response from SonusCore despite sending them emails and chat requests. Crazy!! How can a company operate like this in these modern times?


----------



## zimm83 (May 14, 2021)

jpb007.uk said:


> Thanks zimm83. Alas its not in Native Access, either 'Not Installed' or 'Installed' folders, and its not in the registered or order sections in the N.I. account pages.
> 
> Still no response from SonusCore despite sending them emails and chat requests. Crazy!! How can a company operate like this in these modern times?


Too bad....maybe in spam folder...
Good luck.


----------



## reutunes (May 14, 2021)

jpb007.uk said:


> Still no response from SonusCore despite sending them emails and chat requests. Crazy!! How can a company operate like this in these modern times?


I realise the situation must be frustrating for you, but you've said yourself earlier on the thread that Sonuscore usually respond in minutes. So maybe give them a reasonable time-frame to get back to you before writing so many negative posts. At the end of the day, this "company" is just a group of hard-working people, like you and me, so I don't think it's unreasonable to be a little patient.


----------



## Tilman (May 14, 2021)

_Hi guys,
we are very happy about all the great feedback on ACTION STRINGS 2, thank you very much for that.

We are also overwhelmed by the unexpectedly high demand and unfortunately we have run out of serial numbers. We have ordered new serial numbers and are working hard to get them as soon as possible. We are eagerly awaiting them and we will contact you the minute we have them. We are truly sorry for the inconvenience. Thank you for your continued support.

Your Sonuscore Team_


----------



## iMovieShout (May 14, 2021)

Tilman said:


> _Hi guys,
> we are very happy about all the great feedback on ACTION STRINGS 2, thank you very much for that.
> 
> We are also overwhelmed by the unexpectedly high demand and unfortunately we have run out of serial numbers. We have ordered new serial numbers and are working hard to get them as soon as possible. We are eagerly awaiting them and we will contact you the minute we have them. We are truly sorry for the inconvenience. Thank you for your continued support.
> ...


Thanks so much for the update. Hopefully today then?


----------



## SONUSCORE (May 14, 2021)

jpb007.uk said:


> Thanks so much for the update. Hopefully today then?


Yes, the serials have just arrived and we'll contact you as soon as possible. Thanks for your patience and - again - sorry for the inconveniences.

Your Sonuscore Team


----------



## gst98 (May 14, 2021)

@SONUSCORE Is there a patch that has all of the 'live module' phrases in it and allows them to be triggered individually (with a keyswitch), almost like a one-shot? So you don't have to build the whole line in the editor. From the video it looks like there are only 10 key switch slots. 

Thanks! I'm very impressed with how flowing and connected the phrases sound when stuck together!


----------



## zimm83 (May 14, 2021)

_"the unexpectedly high demand " : I'm really happy for you ! 

Your products are soooo cool and innovative. 
Take...The Orchestra......Fabulous....innovative....expandable 'TOC2'.....already waiting for TOC 3 !
Collaborations : Best Service......EW HOOPUS.
The Orchestrator : oh my....no words....Instant blockbusters....
AS 2 : innovative....instant blockbuster....tweakable....
SO.....Thanks for your products!!!_


----------



## muziksculp (May 14, 2021)

A more detailed in-depth walkthrough, and explanation video of this library would be very useful to better evaluate it, and get a better feel on how it works, and how to use it.


----------



## reutunes (May 14, 2021)

jpb007.uk said:


> Thanks for the serial number. It would have been nice to have been kept informed yesterday, but really appreciate the efforts you guys made in getting this sorted today.
> 
> I'm now looking forward to downloading and getting a project finished with this gem.


I notice you wrote a rather inflammatory message underneath the YouTube video for AS2 about not purchasing from Sonuscore, as you couldn't get a serial number immediately. Are you intending to leave that comment as it is?


----------



## Evans (May 14, 2021)

reutunes said:


> I notice you wrote a rather inflammatory message underneath the YouTube video for AS2 about not purchasing from Sonuscore, as you couldn't get a serial number immediately. Are you intending to leave that comment as it is?


What a great ad for iMovieShout.


----------



## emilio_n (May 14, 2021)

reutunes said:


> I notice you wrote a rather inflammatory message underneath the YouTube video for AS2 about not purchasing from Sonuscore, as you couldn't get a serial number immediately. Are you intending to leave that comment as it is?


Incredible….
And he wrote this only because they went out of codes on the realising week and he need to wait 24 hours for the serial on a bank Holliday.

I understand on this times when you buy something you want instant delivery and maybe Sonuscore need to take more care with the customer communication, but this kind of stuff Are too much.


----------



## iMovieShout (May 14, 2021)

emilio_n said:


> Incredible….
> And he wrote this only because they went out of codes on the realising week and he need to wait 24 hours for the serial on a bank Holliday.
> 
> I understand on this times when you buy something you want instant delivery and maybe Sonuscore need to take more care with the customer communication, but this kind of stuff Are too much.


With great customer service comes great customer loyalty. A lesson I have learned many many years ago and have endeavoured to reap its benefits for many of my customers and employers around the world before I retired. A lesson many in this industry would very much benefit from. 
Another lesson here: theres greater value to be had than beating up others, when they’re only doing you a favour.


----------



## dzilizzi (May 15, 2021)

It's okay. He said don't buy from SonusCore, not SonuScore.


----------



## muziksculp (May 16, 2021)

Hi,

I just got *Action Strings 2*.  

I'm Just beginning to discover it, and feel I will be using it quite a bit, it has a lot to offer, and make it easy to produce, and get very creative with stacc. style fast ostinato, and action cue style phrases. 

It is quite flexible, and customizable, so it's not a restricting phrase library, (which I don't enjoy using), I was initially not too excited about this library, since I didn't enjoy using AS1, but on the contrary, AS2 invites you to create your own phrase ideas, and does it in a slick, and speedy manner. 

The sounds are pretty good, and can be tweaked via the mics, eq, and effects, but you can also use the midi-output data to drive any other string library you want, or even layer it with other libraries. So, sonically it is also very flexible. I also view it as a midi generator for this type of musical phrases to be used with any other library, and not only for strings ! i.e. Short woodwinds, brass as well. 

I have been reading the user's manual, and so far I have one question I'm not very clear about. 

Q. With Regards to the *Single Articulations*, these are the ones that one can play freely, and are not tied to the phrase engine of AS2, they are assigned to Key-Switches [E0], [F0], [F#0], [G0], [G#0], [A0]. They are Pre-Assigned to Stacc, Marc, Sus, Trem, Empty. in the same order as the keys I specified. 

So, [E0] = Stacc. 

Is it possible to assign any Keyswitch to one of the Single Articulations available, by the user, or is this always set the way it is, and not something one can change ? If it is possible to assign any Keyswitch to a Single Articulation how do you do that ? 

i.e. Can I assing Keyswitch [A0] = Staccatisimo ? so I can play it freely as a single articulation, without engaging the phrase engine. 





Any feedback on this detail would be appreciated. 

For those who happen have this library, how do you like it so far ? 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## filipjonathan (May 16, 2021)

Hey @muziksculp, how do you find it cpu wise? Is it very demanding?


----------



## muziksculp (May 16, 2021)

filipjonathan said:


> Hey @muziksculp, how do you find it cpu wise? Is it very demanding?


Hi @filipjonathan ,

I didn't check CPU usage, so I did that right after reading your post, and I would have to say it is on the medium side of CPU usage.

I wish it was lower, I guess it's real-time scripting that's loading the CPU, I think this is quite a common issue with these types of performance based instruments, i.e. Spitfire's Symphonic Motions Strings is another CPU hungry instrument. I would say AS2 is less CPU demanding than Symph. Motions Strings.

AS2 offers so much more control, and customization, so far I'm happy I got it.

Are you thinking about getting it ? or you already have it ?

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## filipjonathan (May 16, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @filipjonathan ,
> 
> I didn't check CPU usage, so I did that right after reading your post, and I would have to say it is on the medium side of CPU usage.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'm definitely thinking of getting it but I'm gonna wait for the half off sale since I'm already getting the KU13 update next month for $199.


----------



## muziksculp (May 16, 2021)

@filipjonathan ,

I just noticed that I needed to update my Kontakt 6 version to 6.5.3, this is the version required by Action Strings 2. So, I will test it after I have it updated, and see if it runs better, with less CPU usage.

*UPDATE :*

I confirm, Kontatk 6.5.3 does improve CPU usage, and works more efficiently with Action Strings 2 .


----------



## X-Bassist (May 16, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got *Action Strings 2*.
> 
> ...


Alright, after your three posts asking users to post more videos...

Your turn! Post a video!..... Busted! 😄

Seriously, post a video. I’d love to see more of the presets and how fast the modules can be assembled. Can you get a passionate or intense feel? The first version is a little mechanical and flat... both in dynamics and feel.

Also how fast or slow can it go before the phrases fall apart?

Thank you Muzik!


----------



## filipjonathan (May 16, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> @filipjonathan ,
> 
> I just noticed that I needed to update my Kontakt 6 version to 6.5.3, this is the version required by Action Strings 2. So, I will test it after I have it updated, and see if it runs better, with less CPU usage.
> 
> ...


Interesting. Thanks!


----------



## Harzmusic (May 17, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Is it possible to assign any Keyswitch to one of the Single Articulations available, by the user, or is this always set the way it is, and not something one can change ? If it is possible to assign any Keyswitch to a Single Articulation how do you do that ?


There are a couple of ways you can customize the keyswitches - the main page is the place to look here. 
First of all you can reorder them and move the content of one keyswitch to another key by using drag&drop with the keyswitch buttons on the lower part of the main page.
When you use a keyswitch (or click on the corresponding button), the main page displays whatever is assigned to this key - be it a phrase or a single articulation. 

Here on the main page click on the phrase slot in the high or low ensemble to get to the phrase browser - there's a sub-category called "Single Articulations". That's where you can load the playable single articulations that are not synced to tempo.


----------



## zimm83 (May 17, 2021)




----------



## muziksculp (May 17, 2021)

Harzmusic said:


> Here on the main page click on the phrase slot in the high or low ensemble to get to the phrase browser - there's a sub-category called "Single Articulations". That's where you can load the playable single articulations that are not synced to tempo.


Hi @Harzmusic ,

Thank You Very Much. That was super helpful. 

I was not clicking on a Phrase Slot, which didn't take me to this page, so I can assign the Single Articulation to i.e. Staccatissimo to Key-Switch [A0] . That's a small detail that's easy to miss. CLicking on a Phrase Slot took me to the proper phrase browser screen.

Here is a pic showing the assignment of the Key-Switch.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (May 17, 2021)

Checking out Action Strings 2 now live (including a giveaway copy) - come say hi


----------



## marco berco (May 17, 2021)

dblock said:


> But the whole point of the much requested drag and drop midi is so you don't have to sound like everybody else and if you are able to manage them by adjusting, tweaking and modifying them then they're not the same patterns anymore because you'll have made it your own. You incorporate it into your music to whatever degree you're comfortable with. It's not supposed to be a substitute for creativity but a tool to be creative with. I try not to overthink it and just go with what works. It's not for everybody for sure but I think it'll work for me because I have personal bounderies as to where creativity ends and laziness begins and I try not to cross that line. That goes for any composing tool.


Sure, everything is possible and I must admit i like using pre-recorded phrases sometimes as it can boost creativity. Sometimes I am saving more time by writing the orchestration. With AS 2 it seems you can go even further by modifying and tweaking the phrases.


----------



## dzilizzi (May 17, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got *Action Strings 2*.
> 
> ...


I thought you weren't going to buy any more string libraries?


----------



## muziksculp (May 17, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> I thought you weren't going to buy any more string libraries?


And who might have spread that rumor ?


----------



## ScoreFace (May 20, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Some more videos showing it being used creatively would be helpful to better evaluate it, but no such video exists at this time, the walkthrough video was not very helpful. I look forward to watch more user, and reviewer videos showing it in more detail.


I have found a very helpful video which shows Action Strings 2 in detailed way. I have to say, I'm totally impressed how Jef Gibbons uses the Library, it looks like you can compose quite freely and I love how he builds in these live elements - good job!


----------



## rnb_2 (May 20, 2021)

ScoreFace said:


> I have found a very helpful video which shows Action Strings 2 in detailed way. I have to say, I'm totally impressed how Jef Gibbons uses the Library, it looks like you can compose quite freely and I love how he builds in these live elements - good job!



Jef Gibbons does some really great videos, and not just about music. No idea when he sleeps.


----------



## iMovieShout (May 20, 2021)

rnb_2 said:


> Jef Gibbons does some really great videos, and not just about music. No idea when he sleeps.


..and 5 kids, and he teaches.


----------



## Phil Harmony (May 21, 2021)

ScoreFace said:


> I have found a very helpful video which shows Action Strings 2 in detailed way. I have to say, I'm totally impressed how Jef Gibbons uses the Library, it looks like you can compose quite freely and I love how he builds in these live elements - good job!



This video absolutely sold me. I normally don't like to work much with phrases but this seems more like a composers toolbox that enables me to build live runs or modules into my string passages - what a great idea!

The strings sound fantastic, by the way!


----------



## Daniel James (May 23, 2021)

They need to make this engine its own plugin for creating general Ostinato. Its so powerful yet also super logical way to generate those types of lines. Sure you could program them by hand but its such a time saver to click the part together and midi out it across your instruments. Been using it a lot for work too. Super happy with this one. And fuck it, it seems like everyone and their nan does videos these days so I'll throw mine in the ring too 😂



-DJ


----------



## Oliver (May 25, 2021)

Daniel James said:


> They need to make this engine its own plugin for creating general Ostinato. Its so powerful yet also super logical way to generate those types of lines. Sure you could program them by hand but its such a time saver to click the part together and midi out it across your instruments. Been using it a lot for work too. Super happy with this one. And fuck it, it seems like everyone and their nan does videos these days so I'll throw mine in the ring too 😂
> 
> 
> 
> -DJ



great review! Thx for this @Daniel James !
Bought it some days ago, an absolute must...


----------



## Satorious (May 25, 2021)

This looks a lot of fun. The prices quoted on the Sonuscore and Native Instruments sites are the full price and there is no introduction price - right? I know they are offering a discount for Action Strings owners - but I hope there isn't a deadline or my wallet is gonna cry at me!


----------



## StefVR (May 25, 2021)

Got issue with thisblivrary on Mac m1 and logic running in Rosetta mode. While contact shows 10% cpu logic is at 100 and stops playback.


----------



## rnb_2 (May 25, 2021)

StefVR said:


> Got issue with thisblivrary on Mac m1 and logic running in Rosetta mode. While contact shows 10% cpu logic is at 100 and stops playback.


Try it with Logic running in Native mode and see what happens. Logic can load Intel plugins without running in Rosetta, and most work fine.


----------



## StefVR (May 25, 2021)

Thank you I will try. Also looks like kontakt is still not m1 ready.


----------



## rnb_2 (May 25, 2021)

StefVR said:


> Thank you I will try. Also looks like kontakt is still not m1 ready.


Nothing from NI is M1 native, but Kontakt (and Komplete Kontrol) runs fine with Logic in native mode. There was an issue with MidiFX plugins (like Scaler, Orb, etc) - they just didn't do anything - but that was fixed in the most recent Logic update.


----------



## ScoreFace (May 27, 2021)

Daniel James said:


> They need to make this engine its own plugin for creating general Ostinato. Its so powerful yet also super logical way to generate those types of lines. Sure you could program them by hand but its such a time saver to click the part together and midi out it across your instruments. Been using it a lot for work too. Super happy with this one. And fuck it, it seems like everyone and their nan does videos these days so I'll throw mine in the ring too 😂
> 
> 
> 
> -DJ



Fantastic video, Daniel, thanks so much! I have bought it but having seen your (2h long!!!) video made me even more clear how I can use this in a much more flexible way than I tought .


----------



## zimm83 (May 28, 2021)

Can someone tell me if the sustain pedal works ? I know it works now on TOC2 and not in Orchestrator.
Would be cool if the ostinatos can be sustained in AS2 . Thanks.


----------



## Simon Schrenk (Jun 7, 2021)

Yes, the sustain pedal does work! But I do find it more convenient to simply extend the midi note length to how long I want it to be in the piano roll, though.


----------



## zimm83 (Jun 7, 2021)

Cool . Thanks a lot for your answer !


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 16, 2021)

495MB Update is live in NI Access


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 16, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> 495MB Update is live in NI Access


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Evans (Nov 16, 2021)

If anyone is interested in this library (or even if not), watch the video Daniel James did on it. He showed absolutely fantastic ideas for practical use.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 16, 2021)

Evans said:


> If anyone is interested in this library (or even if not), watch the video Daniel James did on it. He showed absolutely fantastic ideas for practical use.


Yes, that was a great Avin a Look at Action Strings 2 by Daniel James.


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 22, 2021)

SONUSCORE said:


> Yes, the serials have just arrived and we'll contact you as soon as possible. Thanks for your patience and - again - sorry for the inconveniences.
> 
> Your Sonuscore Team


Just out of curiosity, how long until we see Action Strikes 2 and Emotive Strings 2?


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 26, 2021)

SONUSCORE said:


> ......


I just got this today and it is fantastic in so many ways, *but there is one major issue that needs to be addressed and hopefully fixed soon.*

In Action Strings 1, you can hover over each phrase you choose and it shows you the 'natural' tempo that it was recorded in. Action Strings 2 does NOT.....and this is a major fail.
The owners manual says it sounds good between 80-180. That is a 100 difference in tempo. It is a major chore to change the tempo each time I want to see if I like a phrase or not. I don't care how good the algorithm is.....you can't have a difference of 100 tempo of how it was naturally recorded.

If one phrase is recorded at 110 and another one at 130....I want to know. Then I can judge the phrase fairly on how it was recorded. If my tempo is at 140 and it was recorded at 90.....I have to mess around trying to figure out what tempo Sonuscore decided to record it at or I may just 'unfairly' decide I don't like it because my tempo is way off of the natural recording. *This is a major time waste for those of us who like to keep our music as natural as possible. *

Almost every VI company out there lets you know what the natural recorded tempo is of their phrases in these types of libraries.
I really hope you guys will give us the natural recorded tempos of these phrases.


----------



## Simon Schrenk (Nov 29, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> I just got this today and it is fantastic in so many ways, *but there is one major issue that needs to be addressed and hopefully fixed soon.*
> 
> In Action Strings 1, you can hover over each phrase you choose and it shows you the 'natural' tempo that it was recorded in. Action Strings 2 does NOT.....and this is a major fail.
> The owners manual says it sounds good between 80-180. That is a 100 difference in tempo. It is a major chore to change the tempo each time I want to see if I like a phrase or not. I don't care how good the algorithm is.....you can't have a difference of 100 tempo of how it was naturally recorded.
> ...


Hey Robert, the main difference between Action Strings 1 and Action Strings 2 is that there were NO phrases recorded in Action Strings 2. AS2 consists of single articulations and modules that you can combine anyway you want to create your own phrases. 

I hope this clarifies your question.

All the best,
Simon


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 29, 2021)

Simon Schrenk said:


> Hey Robert, the main difference between Action Strings 1 and Action Strings 2 is that there were NO phrases recorded in Action Strings 2. AS2 consists of single articulations and modules that you can combine anyway you want to create your own phrases.
> 
> I hope this clarifies your question.
> 
> ...


Ok, I admit this might be some kind of new technology that is over my head.
Is a 'module' not simply a super short phrase....or part of a AS2 phrase? Some of these phrases have a quick bar or so with a fast run (module?) in them. Wouldn't they still be recorded at a natural tempo speed?


----------



## Fry777 (Nov 29, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> Ok, I admit this might be some kind of new technology that is over my head.
> Is a 'module' not simply a super short phrase....or part of a AS2 phrase? Some of these phrases have a quick bar or so with a fast run (module?) in them. Wouldn't they still be recorded at a natural tempo speed?


I think this clip answers your question :


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 29, 2021)

Fry777 said:


> I think this clip answers your question :



Is there a particular spot in this video that he explains it?


----------



## Fry777 (Nov 29, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> Is there a particular spot in this video that he explains it?


At the 3 minute mark he shows the tweakable "modules" building up a phrase. I don't think there's any mention of original tempo on the interface though, but I don't have the lib...


----------

